# 87 Schwinn high Sierra



## mrg (Jan 30, 2015)

Does anybody know if there is more than 1 version of this yr, I've seen specs that say mild steel, mines cromo Taiwan, somebody else said they had a Chicago built one ?. I also heard they were made in the giant factory, mine has a GT in serial # ?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 30, 2015)

Found this:

http://www.mombat.org/Schwinn_Specs.htm

It shows cro mo.


----------



## mrg (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks, saw that last nite but saw a frame on ebay he says is usa but just looked again and you can almost read the made in Taiwan sticker.


----------



## bikinjack (Jan 31, 2015)

By 1987, there were no Schwinns being made in Chicago, although the home office was still there. Those bikes also came in yellow.  Yours looks to be the black chrome color.  It was likely made by Giant in Taiwan.


----------



## mrg (Jan 31, 2015)

yea, I figured the guy on ebay was wrong, well everything looks orig. but the grips (GT) and seat (velo with springs) although I have seen a couple of others with the same, dealer option for the fat-ass maybe. haven't found any catalog pics 87. Thanks


----------



## junkman71 (Aug 19, 2016)

they went to full cro-moly in 87.... 86 and older are cro-moly main tubes... I have an 86 I am building which is also black chrome


----------

